# Phoenix Sound



## AJTV (Mar 7, 2019)

I was wondering if anyone has recently managed to contact Phoenix Sound ?
I have been trying for months. I have emailed, called and even faxed ! Always an answer phone message and no reply to email. 

They have had my sound board for several months under warranty repair but I can’t get through for an update. 



AJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ongoing issue with Phoenix. Many people, including dealers have had this problem.


Sorry this is happening to you, you are not alone.


Greg


----------



## AJTV (Mar 7, 2019)

Thanks Greg,

What a shame, they have some good products. 

If any one has a successful strategy for getting a response from Phoenix Sound please let me know. They owe me one PB17 sound board.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

A few months back, I was able to call and email and got thru without issue. But that was a few months back.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We have recently been getting product shipments from them, we have a good supply of P8's


----------

